# Painful riping sensation near belly button



## Hoolie

Can anyone please advise?

I have been getting a very painful tearing sensation on one side of my upper abdomin near my belly button. It actually feels like something is going to rip open. I didn't have this with my first baby and it's worrying me.

Has anyone else had this and if so have they consulted their midwife and what did she say?

Thanks

Alex

ETA: I'm 33 weeks


----------



## cb1

I've had something similar and was told by my mw that it was muscles tearing in that area. Depending on the position of bubs it did get rather painful, but I've not felt it in the last week or so.

If you're concerned double check with your mw.


----------



## luv2jig

I had that periodically for several weeks and I kept telling DH that the baby was going to burst out through my belly button! I think it's just baby stretching around in there and pulling on the ligaments that connect your abdominal muscles, which are near your belly button. I never asked the MW, but that's my guess.


----------



## Tudor Rose

ive had this an was wondering what it was, its so painful.


----------



## Hoolie

It is painful. It's stopped me in my tracks a good few times now. It's also a bit frightening because it does feel like your stomach is going to rip right open with one wrong move.

Alex


----------



## quail

i too have had this on a few occasions and mw said its muscle.xxx


----------



## X.EMMA1984.X

I have got this, and it literally was i split my stomach muscle. When i went to see mw she said she can now get her hand between the two sides. :wacko: My baby is transverse so she is not sure if this is what caused them to tear or if its the fact that they have torn is why the baby is led this way. Apparently it's not really uncommon, more usual with 2nd or more babies as your muscles might be bit lax from a previous pregnancy.

She said its nothing to worry about, but some people like athletes do get it "sewn" back up because they wanna get in shape quick. My mw just said that if i ever got a six pack haha: not likely) then you might see a wider ridge up the middle.

Bloody painful though, any kind of lifting aggravates it really bad, a nightmare with a toddler!!!.x


----------



## Hoolie

Yes I have a 3 year old who wants carrying a fair bit. And it also hurts if I bend down sometimes. It also hurts sometimes, when I'm just sitting, and then other times it goes away. 

I think it's just going to get worse as the weeks go by. I've still got 7 weeks to EDD.

Thanks everyone for your replies. It's put my mind at ease that it's "normal" and I'm not going to tear in two!!!

Alex


----------

